
UN: Report on extreme poverty and human rights in the United State [pdf] - theslurmmustflo
https://documents-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/G18/125/30/PDF/G1812530.pdf?OpenElement
======
dmfdmf
The rebuttal; [https://www.manhattancontrarian.com/blog/2018-6-23-the-
pover...](https://www.manhattancontrarian.com/blog/2018-6-23-the-poverty-
fraud-in-action-with-un-assist)

